# supreme commander forged alliance-- fatal error



## axelx3000 (May 20, 2009)

hi need help bad. i carnt play supreme commander forged alliance due to error that just sounds like japanease to me. the message is "unable to create direct 3D , please ensure system has current video drivers" this is then followed by a fatal error message, i really need help, i tryed to fix it myself but failed badly.someone PLZ halp me.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Please post your system specs, then make sure you have all the latest drivers for your computer.


----------



## axelx3000 (May 20, 2009)

how do i find out my specs


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Go into the start menu and press run, then type dxdiag and post what it says there. To find out what the video card it, right click your desktop and go to properties, go to settings and it will say what your display type is, post that.


----------



## axelx3000 (May 20, 2009)

Operating system: windows vista home premium(6.0, build 6000)
Processor intel(R) Pentium(R) dual CPU E2140 @ 1.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.6ghz
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Main Driver: igdumd32.dll


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Download directx9
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en

Your CPU is too slow so the game won't play decently.

Whats your GPU and PSU?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Like Ninja said, it won't run well on that system, the CPU is a bottleneck.

Regardless, try going into the *C:\Documents and Settings\(Your Username)\Local Settings\Application Data\Gas Powered Games\Supreme Commander Forged Alliance* folder. Then delete the *Game.prefs* file.

If that still doesn't work - right click on the shortcut icon, select 'Properties' and add * /novalidate* to the end of the Target path. Make sure you leave a space at the end of the path, inbetween *.exe* and */novalidate*.


----------



## axelx3000 (May 20, 2009)

urm i dont have that path setup,its different for me,i found the folder but it is empty


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You probably can't find the folder because it's hidden, go to My Computer, press the Tools menu, go into Folder Options, click View, and tick View hidden files and folders.

This game is not pirated (downloaded) is it?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the CPU is OK for the game
you will be surprised of what a Dual Core CPU can really do 
you didn't mention what your Video card is
press start -> run
type : dxdiag
now choose "Display" tab
on the upper left there is a "device"
we need the 1rst, 3rd and 5th line
(Name, Chip Type, Approx. Total Mem)


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

My mistake I thought you were using XP.
Did you try the */novalidate* command? That should start the game even if you don't meet the system requirements, which may be the case here.

@Rock - yes, I know what a Dual Core CPU can do. I have a Dual Core CPU clocked twice as fast as the OP's and Supcom still lags on anything bigger than a 20Km map when using AI. The problem is that most of the game is scripted in LUA, which is a very high level language. Easy to code for but performance is terrible.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

My friend has my old dual Core 2ghz x 2 AMD 3600+.

When he play Supreme Commander it lags a ton.

bassically you should give up trying to get the game working since it requires around a 3ghz dual core to play decently and a nice graphics card.

I'm thinking that your system doesn't have nice video card so the game *will play* like a slideshow.


----------



## axelx3000 (May 20, 2009)

sorry if i am being a pain in the butt, but alot of this 'DOES NOT COMPUTE' and it seems that alot of you seem to disagree with each other, so you carnt blame me if im confused right now. also i dont know how to use slash commands on my computer and it is vista so no more XP paths plz.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

in order to help you better you need to post your full PC specs
you still didn't post your Video card

if you don't know how, just follow my instruction from post #8


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You're not being annoying or anything I'm just saying Supreme COmmander needs a power system and yours doesn't cut the mustard.

http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10126/
YouGamers Recommended System
What is this?
Processor: AMD Athlon X2 5000+ / Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Display Card!: ATI Radeon X1900 XT 512MB / NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX 512MB
Memory: 2048MB
Free Disk Space: 8GB
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 or Vista

please do what RockmasterR asks, thank you!


----------



## axelx3000 (May 20, 2009)

well iv just done that gameometer thing and it kinda told me what i suspected , my video card isnt good for most games, which when i think about it should be a slap in the face as the error message i got was 'please ensure system has current video drivers'. so i guess ill try and save up some money and attempt ugrades. thanks u guys for the help , but knowing me ill porberly be bak . ive killed more electrical stuff in my lifetime i could fill my room with them.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You can also go to www.canyourunit.com to see if your system can handle the game.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's hoping you get enough money for a kick butt (damm I don't wanna swear) system.


----------

